# pruning maple trees



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What kind of Maple trees ?
How tall are they ?
I have topped multiple Silver Maple trees that were growing too tall
They are hard to kill
I also have one that I trim back to 10-12' tall every year
Sort of an experiment in growing my own shade umbrella


----------



## trump (Oct 12, 2009)

Not sure what type of maples they are I live in Southeast B.C. Canada right next to montana border. They ar 20-30 feet tall


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

I would suggest pruning in such a way as to maintain a central leader. If you only top the tree, you'll get multiple leaders coming out from the pruning cut, which doesn't look as nice and changes the natural shape of the tree. Once you cut the tree to height, select a new central leader, and if necessary, train the leader over the next few years by removing other lateral branches that try to compete for height.


----------



## detailedEye (Aug 12, 2008)

Chris is right. You don't want them to look like the trees the power companies top that get too close to power lines...


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Never heard of maples needing or desiring one central leader...maybe one that is SLIGHTLY taller than the others around it...but maples are often if not usually fairly rounded tops. Pines, firs, etc should have one leader....not maples though...as far as I know.

ETA: Timing is somewhat important...best to do it in the winter when dormant...may not be too late being how far north you are. OTOH...ok to prune them any time of year...just preferable in winter if possible.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

trump said:


> I have 2 maple trees in my front yard one has grown somewhat higher than the other and i was considering pruning it for height to make them look more alike. Anyone have any tips or suggestions on this. Thanks


One tree is grown higher than the other because it has somewhat better light/water/whatever than the other. Unless you can (as in, "ARE ABLE") fix the differential you are going to have a _constant_ battle to try and keep these trees matchy-matchy. 

I have a pair of maples in front of my house (southern exposure) one gets morning light - and that little bit of extra makes it a fuller, taller tree. And, for me, it's more important to let nature do the work than try to prune the top of a 40 foot tall tree to keep them 'more alike'.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with on tree being larger than the other- but if you want them to match, go ahead and prune the tree.

No tree 'needs' a central leader- but Maples, Oaks, Ash, Hickories, Pine,Fir, Spruce, etc, all exhibit 'apical dominance' and will produce a strong central leader when grown in their native habitat (the forest). When any tree is grown out in the open (suburban lawn) they tend to get wider, and will produce multiple leaders. Nothing is wrong with this if you like that look- I prefer a central leader.


----------



## ptarmigan61 (Aug 19, 2008)

IIRC most maples should be pruned after leaf out in the spring. While most trees should be pruned while dormant, the same things that give the sap for maple syrup will create problems in there are open wounds when the sap begins to run. I would check with an arborist about your particular tree type.



piste said:


> Never heard of maples needing or desiring one central leader...maybe one that is SLIGHTLY taller than the others around it...but maples are often if not usually fairly rounded tops. Pines, firs, etc should have one leader....not maples though...as far as I know.
> 
> ETA: Timing is somewhat important...best to do it in the winter when dormant...may not be too late being how far north you are. OTOH...ok to prune them any time of year...just preferable in winter if possible.


----------

